# Schneeast - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Im Vordergrund ein Ast, im Hintergrund ein Dach.
In the foreground a tree branch, in the background a roof.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

:surprise:

wow!!!! 
really great!!!

Lucy


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Stunning Ernst! 

Apparently the cold agrees with watercolors! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a wonderful painting. All those little branches must have taken a long time to do.


----------

